# رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!



## kajo (12 مايو 2008)

*ده رسام ابهر المتفرجين عليه بابداعه فى رسم صوره*
* للسيد المسيح*
*فى خلال 5 دقائق*
*وللامانه  4دقائق و 44 ثانيه*
*ولم يكن من المتوقع ان الصوره للمسيح*

*شوفوا الصور ورابط الفيديو تحت خالص*

*دى بدايه الابداع*
*7*
*7*
*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


*



*

*ودى الصوره فى الاخر*

*بعد المجهود الى فوق ده*
*مجهود 5 دقائق*

*



*


*وده رابط عشان تشوف الفيديو ده*

*شاهد*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

*طب ازاي *​


----------



## i'm christian (13 مايو 2008)

*جميييييييييييييييييييله جدا جدا جدا
بس التشغيل بيقطع لو ينفع ترفعها على الفور شير او اة حاجه تانى
بس بجد شكرا جميله
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## el safa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

رائعة فعلا بس انا معرفتش اشوف الفيديو 
شكرا على تعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

جمييييييييييييييييل جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياكاجو 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *طب ازاي *​


 
شوفيها تانى واحده واحده


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



i'm christian قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييله جدا جدا جدا​*
> *بس التشغيل بيقطع لو ينفع ترفعها على الفور شير او اة حاجه تانى*
> *بس بجد شكرا جميله*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
ميرسى على مرورك الجميل ده
بس  اناديك/ى  ايه كرستيان ولا اسمك ايه عشان نقوله

ما علينا مش انا الى رافعها اصلا على اليوتيوب
لكن هحاول انزلها وارفعها على موقع تانى وتقدرو تنزلوه منه كمان


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



el safa قال:


> رائعة فعلا بس انا معرفتش اشوف الفيديو
> شكرا على تعبك


 

ميرسى الصافا على مرورك 

وهحاول ارفعها على موقع تانى عشان الكل يشوفها


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



kokoman قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييل جدا ​
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياكاجو
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
ميرسى كوكو على مرورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

*تحـــــــــــــــــــــــفه بامانة
بسم الصليب عليه
طبعا موهبتة جبارة
وشكل الصورة جميل جدا

شكرا يا كاجو
بجد بتجيب حاجات جميلة خالص 
*


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



vetaa قال:


> *تحـــــــــــــــــــــــفه بامانة*
> *بسم الصليب عليه*
> *طبعا موهبتة جبارة*
> *وشكل الصورة جميل جدا*
> ...


 

ميرسى براميلى 

قصدى اسطمبولى على مرورك الجميل ده

ميرسى خالص

بليز كنت عايز ربع كيلو قديمه الاقى ؟


----------



## i'm christian (14 مايو 2008)

*مرسى يا كاجو على اهتمامك
انت ممكن تناديني كرستيان جميل الاسم ده
معلش ان كنت رخمت عليك وقولتلك ترفعها على مكان تانى
بس ده لانه بجد الفيديو تحففففففففففففففه
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## peace_86 (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

بجد واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو...
إسمحلي بأى إني آخذ اللينك وأحطه بالتوقيع بتاعي..

سلام عزيزي..


----------



## kajo (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



peace_86 قال:


> بجد واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو...
> إسمحلي بأى إني آخذ اللينك وأحطه بالتوقيع بتاعي..
> 
> سلام عزيزي..


 

ميرسى على مرورك الجميل
واتفضل الموضوع موضوعك
  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



i'm christian قال:


> *مرسى يا كاجو على اهتمامك​*
> *انت ممكن تناديني كرستيان جميل الاسم ده*
> *معلش ان كنت رخمت عليك وقولتلك ترفعها على مكان تانى*
> *بس ده لانه بجد الفيديو تحففففففففففففففه*
> ...






العفو علي ايه

وحو  اسم كرستيان ده

واتفضلى حمليها على الجهاز من هنا



​


----------



## vetaa (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



kajo قال:


> ميرسى براميلى
> 
> قصدى اسطمبولى على مرورك الجميل ده
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه
يا ابنى ركز انا فيتا :t30:

مفيش شطبنا للاسف :11azy:
*


----------



## s_h (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

*بجد جميلة جدا
شكرا على تعب محبتك
سلام المسيح معكى​*


----------



## i'm christian (17 مايو 2008)

*انا بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى 
شكرا على تعب محبتك
وربنا يعوض تعبك
مستنين حاجات حلوه زى كدا كتييييييييييير
انا واثقه انه لسه عندك كتير مش كدا ؟:t9:
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## amad_almalk (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

*مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جميل جدا​*


----------



## عماد عدلي (21 مايو 2008)

صورة جمليه


----------



## kajo (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

ميرسى لكل الى مرو 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## مسعد خليل (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

شكرااااااااااااااااا لييييييييييييك يا      kajo     الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



مسعد خليل قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا لييييييييييييك يا kajo الرب يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسى لمرورك يا مسعد

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## emy (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

_فظيعه تجنن _
_مرسى ليك اوى يا كاجو_​


----------



## kajo (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



emy قال:


> _فظيعه تجنن _
> 
> 
> _مرسى ليك اوى يا كاجو_​


 

ميرسى ليكى يا ايمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## صوت الرب (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

صورة رائعة
جاري تحميل الفيديو
الرب يباركك وينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


----------



## Meriamty (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



جميلة جدااااا يا كاجو 



​


----------



## kajo (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> صورة رائعة
> جاري تحميل الفيديو
> الرب يباركك وينور حياتك
> سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


 
ميرسى صوت الرب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ربنا معاك فى امتحاناتك


----------



## kajo (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



Meriamty قال:


> جميلة جدااااا يا كاجو ​


 


ميرسى يا مريام
على مرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## maiada (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

:t9: wow
beautiful
god bless you


----------



## kajo (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



maiada قال:


> :t9: wow
> beautiful
> god bless you


 

ميرسى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## te-agya-maria (8 يونيو 2008)

جميييييييييييييييييييله جدا جدا جدا


----------



## naglaatharwat (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

الصور اللى شفتها حلوه قوى قوى الرب يحافظ عليكم


----------



## amjad-ri (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

جميييييييييييييييييييله جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## jesus chraist (21 يونيو 2008)

يمكن مش شوفت الفيديو بس واضح انه مبدع


----------



## الخضر (10 يوليو 2008)

حلوووووه كثير


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*

سلام للمسيح 


ميرسى اوى على صور الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك

_*واذكرونى فى صلاواتكوو*_​


----------



## kajo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



كوك قال:


> سلام للمسيح ​
> 
> 
> ميرسى اوى على صور الجميل​
> ...


 

merci lik awe 3la el meror el gamil da


rabna yebark 7yatk​


----------



## kajo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: رسام يبدع فى رسم صوره للمسيح !!!*



amjad-ri قال:


> جميييييييييييييييييييله جدا جدا جدا​


 
merci lik awe 3la merork el ra23 

rabna yebark 7yatk​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الراجل ده مبدع بجد 
وشكراا على الموضوع


----------



## kajo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> الراجل ده مبدع بجد
> وشكراا على الموضوع


 

merci lmirork el gamil da 

rabna yebrk 7yatk​


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اه شفته حاجة تحفةةةةةةة
ميرسي الك اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## jesuslove1j (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الصورة روعة بجد ومشاركتك بيها أروع ربنا يبارك حاتك


----------



## kajo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> الراجل ده مبدع بجد
> وشكراا على الموضوع


 

*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الصليب على الموهبة الرائعة دى بجد فناااااااااااااان انا استغربت بصراحة لما شفتها ميرسى ليك كاجو ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------

